# Platina del Pinto.



## HAuCl4 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here are couple photos someone sent me. One is a nugget, the other a melt.

http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/5407/platinum.jpg

Imagine they (once upon a time) used to throw away these nuggets because "the separation from the gold wasn't worth the time and effort". :lol:


----------

